# Michelin Agilis Camping - fault/damage?



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've just found this on the front NS tyre of my new van and was wondering what folk thought could have caused it..?
It looks like a moulding defect to me, but of course I'll have trouble proving that I haven't damaged it in some way.
The tyre is dated 2714, the van was built in November, I bought it in December with 8 miles on the clock and in the <1000 miles that this tyre has covered I can't recall anything extraordinary.

Take a look at the pics please and see what you think.

BTW the feathering/raising that you see is on the trailing edge (tyre is NS front).


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Steve928 said:


> I've just found this on the front NS tyre of my new van and was wondering what folk thought could have caused it..?
> It looks like a moulding defect to me, but of course I'll have trouble proving that I haven't damaged it in some way.
> The tyre is dated 2714, the van was built in November, I bought it in December with 8 miles on the clock and in the <1000 miles that this tyre has covered I can't recall anything extraordinary.
> 
> ...


They are good clear photos ..... send them to Michelin with the details you have outlined on here. They should be a reputable Company and respond.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi steve

looks like a manufacturing fault to me

as said by 747 contact michelin and see what they say

let us know

barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is this in just one spot or all over the tyre.Could it have been where it was parked on something that affected the tyre by the dealer or yourself without knowing. 

cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Your supplying dealer should be the first contact point.:wink2:


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

EJB said:


> Your supplying dealer should be the first contact point.:wink2:


Very true of course but they'll just tell me that I should contact Peugeot re chassis matters and the merry-go-round of denying responsibility and protecting margins will begin.. I've already taken a few rides on that one.
If Michelin would sort this directly (as Dometic, Alde and other component manufacturers will) then that would be my preferred route. I've emailed them and we'll see.


----------

